# New HAUNTCAST episode "GHOULS NIGHT OUT" available now!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HAUNTCAST POST MORTEM: GHOULS NIGHT OUT available now for FREE at http://hauntcast.net










Starring Jenniferx Burns from Dorney Park, Alisa Sickora Kleckner of Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride and caricature artist Bob Lizarraga with music score by The Bloody Jug Band as well as haunting tips, tricks, tactics and plenty of foolishness.
Download for FREE on Stitcher http://goo.gl/mXVLm4 , iTunes http://goo.gl/7SBgpd and at http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## Home Haunter (Jul 19, 2005)

Great show! Always love when a new Hauntcast drops.


----------



## woodloom (Feb 13, 2012)

Love Love the show! Best information for all your Halloween needs out there! And entertaining!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

I've already given a listen once whilst in the Gravekeeper's Workshop making me some evil.

I might have to listen to it again. Even if it means enduring Baker's drunken inane babble again. Wait... that's WHY we listen, isn't it? 

Awesome show, Scream Team (yes, even Baker), as always.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 7, 2013)

Hauntcast: Radio For Haunters and Alcohol Enthusiasts! Another great show Scream Team, the restaurant story was priceless 

Rock on!

Grimm


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Stay Scary.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Love the show, sadly found out about it the month it died (the second time) So happy you can't keep a haunter down!


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Listened to it while traveling this week. Another Great episode!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

*Dig it!*

Check out The Bloody Jug Band's new video "Beaufitul Corpse"!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

And help us spread the word!


----------

